# Low On Registry Space



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

i keep getting the low on registry space on a windows 2000 pc? how do i fix this or do i have to zap the pc and reload it?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would suggest you run a reg cleanup program. I am sure you can find one on www.download.com. But always remember to backup your reg before changing anything.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Did you start with the obvious and increase the registry 
size?

To change the maximum size of the computer's 
registry
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/en/advanced/help/default.asp?url=/windows2000/en/advanced/help/
ysdm_advancd_perform_change_registry.htm


----------



## BtilEntrails (Mar 24, 2009)

I can see that this is an older thread, but the solution I used when getting the same error is one that only required downloading and installing a provided file from Microsoft.

I had 2 Windows 2003 web servers getting the same error dialog box saying, " Windows - Low On Registry Space ".

The cure was to install from UPHClean (User Profile Hive Cleanup Service
) from Microsoft, do a search on UPHCleaner and look for the website from Microsoft.

//Chris


----------

